# Frame size Giant Rincon | Hard Tail MTBs



## djc (10 Jun 2008)

Hi, I have been looking at buying a bike on the web. I have been looking at a giant Rincon it is my first bike. I am 6'1" tall with a 34" inside leg. Any idea of frame size? The one I am looking at has a 21" frame?


----------



## punkypossum (10 Jun 2008)

Suspect you might be ok with a 19, but you need to try them really!


----------



## postman (11 Jun 2008)

Ok i bought in April a Giant Rincon xl 25'' frame.I am 6'-4'' tall and also 34'' inside leg.A belting bike for towpath and grassy tracks.Would not like to do real off road stuff on it though.I say it may not be suitable for rough stuff.But it does well on the canal side and old railway paths around Wetherby and districts.


----------



## postman (11 Jun 2008)

Here is a photo.


----------



## djc (12 Jun 2008)

Thanks

Much appreciated


----------



## 02GF74 (13 Jun 2008)

djc said:


> Hi, I have been looking at buying a bike on the web. I have been looking at a giant Rincon it is my first bike. I am 6'1" tall with a 34" inside leg. Any idea of frame size? The one I am looking at has a 21" frame?



same as me but I ride 17-19 inch frames, 21 is too big in my opinion.


----------

